# Formaldehyde in Electronic Cigarettes vs Combustible Tobacco



## Alex (28/8/17)

A good little vid that quickly illustrates the massive difference.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (28/8/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper (28/8/17)

Very good simple video. Thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/9/17)

Missed this old post @Alex
Thanks for sharing the video!

Quite a remarkable video and experiment

Formaldehyde in vape was 45 parts per billion
In a normal cigarette it was 2800 parts per billion
In a cigar it maxed out the meter at 5000 parts per billion

Ambient formaldehyde was about 12-15 parts per billion.

great to see. He mentions that at about 100 parts per billion of formaldehyde is where one should start getting concerned. 

He emphasises the point that vaping is not risk free but compared to smoking it has dramatically lower formaldehyde levels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mida Khan (27/9/17)

Thanks @Alex and @Silver for the information and education!

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------

